# Erie Sunday



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone else fishing tomorrow? If anyone heads out and wants to share info send let me know. Good luck and be safe giving crane a check then will be heading to cat if the crane isn’t good enough for my liking.


----------



## Shannon 391 (11 mo ago)

I would like to check out Luna Pier I know it's not very deep water but I had a buddy ride his snowmobile out 6 mi yesterday He's not a fisherman just a joy rider. I only live 3 miles from the lake. Said he also went all the way to Toledo from Luna Pier


----------



## Shannon 391 (11 mo ago)

I would like to check out Luna Pier I only live 2 miles from it.
Had a buddy ride his snowmobile out 6 miles yesterday. (He's not a fisherman)
Said he went all the way to Toledo


----------



## Shannon 391 (11 mo ago)

I always thought it could be pretty good ice since they shut the cold burner down and there's no longer warm water discharge


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

May want to think about the week of mostly SW winds on going out. Ask the guys getting rescued currently as I post this.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

It cracked off Lorain. 1/4 mile shore ice, 1/4 mile gap and growing, then another mile or 2 of ice before more open water.
South winds are a bugger.


----------



## Shannon 391 (11 mo ago)

It looks like 20 people are on the wrong side of the crack at Catawba right now.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep some guys are going to pay$$ to get their machines off the flow today..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

20 fisherman on the ice off Catawba


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW....just WOW.
This is why I don't ice fish....EVER. ANYWHERE!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> WOW....just WOW.
> This is why I don't ice fish....EVER. ANYWHERE!


Too bad, ice fishing is my favorite sport and as long as you practice safety and stick to inland lakes or East Harbor there is nothing better. Or even better go to Lake St Clair Canadian side or Simcoe further North. Love ice fishing in Canada, as seems so many people are into and families too.

Been ice fishing for about 45 years and it is just awesome. Back in the 70’s and early 80’s we were lucky enough to to have it around Christmas to end of March.

Would take ice fishing over regular fishing any day of the week. Just addicting. Of course I love Winter too, pond skating, hockey, sledding, skiing, etc..


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

snag said:


> Yep some guys are going to pay$$ to get their machines off the flow today..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to bad , Jake took care of the guys who had to leave their machines behind. Really good guy


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

DBV said:


> Too bad, ice fishing is my favorite sport and as long as you practice safety and stick to inland lakes or East Harbor there is nothing better. Or even better go to Lake St Clair Canadian side or Simcoe further North. Love ice fishing in Canada, as seems so many people are into and families too.
> 
> Been ice fishing for about 45 years and it is just awesome. Back in the 70’s and early 80’s we were lucky enough to to have it around Christmas to end of March.
> 
> Would take ice fishing over regular fishing any day of the week. Just addicting. Of course I love Winter too, pond skating, hockey, sledding, skiing, etc..


I' prefer ice over open water as well, I can't get enough, I told my wife , ice season is like some guys dear season, be patient with me I'm going to spend every minute on the ice until its gone....she hasn't left me yet 🐳


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

THEY ARE BRAVER THAN I AM OR EVER WILL BE ILL BE CATCHING THEM FROM THE BOAT THIS WEEK IMA LMOST CERTAIN OF THAT TEAM PURSUIT CALLED ME LAST WEEK AND TOLD ME GET READY TO PUT THE STX IN THE WATER


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

TM1 said:


> THEY ARE BRAVER THAN I AM OR EVER WILL BE ILL BE CATCHING THEM FROM THE BOAT THIS WEEK IMA LMOST CERTAIN OF THAT TEAM PURSUIT CALLED ME LAST WEEK AND TOLD ME GET READY TO PUT THE STX IN THE WATER


Dude...
This thread was from a month ago.


----------

